# Anyone know about nj snow?



## 96f250 (Dec 17, 2006)

Does anybody know when were going to get some go damn snow in northern new jersey?? ..... its been like 60 degrees out wat the hell


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sometime Late January :crying:


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

96f250;338228 said:


> Does anybody know when were going to get some go damn snow in northern new jersey?? ..... its been like 60 degrees out wat the hell


Hey, im in haworth, lemme know if u need anyhelp


----------

